
The End of Emojitracker - joshwa
https://medium.com/@mroth/u-1f647-person-bowing-deeply-5402c3ee5676#.dhyo499e4
======
ljk
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11298688](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11298688)

